# Conditoning a Rabbits Coat for Show



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

I donât know how many of you show your rabbits but I have found that putting a few tablespoons of rolled oats in your show rabbits feed really helps their fur get into good condition. You have to start feeding it a couple of months before the show though. Taking them out every day and dipping your hands in water then rubbing it over their coat helps too. If you keep them posed at the same time it will also teach them to hold still for the judge.

Emily


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't to rabbits, but reading this -

Would this help getting fur ready to be harvested for spinning into yarn?


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not sure. Oats make the coat shine a little better. I've never tried it on wool rabbits but it's worth a try.

Emily


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oats, maybe, but the wetting hands and running over the coat probably not. Angora wool gets nasty when it's wet. I think the running of hands brings out the oils, which would keep the fur nice and shiny? as well as getting rid of any dander that might be there. 

Most angora breeders that I've talked with or read about use sunflower seeds for the extra oil and protein.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Most angora breeders that I've talked with or read about use sunflower seeds for the extra oil and protein.


Putting a little bit of cooking oil in their feed works well also.

Emily


----------



## DevonGlen (Aug 10, 2009)

For conditioning a coat for show a mixture of BOSS, Flax Seed, and Rolled Oats works really well. Rubbing water over the coat is to take away any static you might get, although it is not advised in rex coated breeds because their fur will go curly. Spraying anything other then water a rabbits coat is considered altering appearance and you can be removed from the show for it.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

> Spraying anything other then water a rabbits coat is considered altering appearance and you can be removed from the show for it.


really?

I know two breeders who spray with "other than water" and based on that, thought it was a standard thing with show breeders who knew all the ins and outs of showing rabbits. hmm...good to know. Wouldn't want to be booted out for being stupid.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I've seen people spraying "other than water" also. Usually a product called liquid groom or something like that. I forget the name of it. Or they'll use it every day for several days before a show and not the day of. 

I've heard of some people adding Calf Manna to rabbit chow too as a show additive. I've heard BOSS works really well. 

We have LionHeads and Jersey Woolies, but haven't gotten back into showing yet. Right now we're just trying to get them to have babies IN the box, not on the wire.


----------



## AdamsFamilyFarm (Nov 13, 2009)

I've heard several different combinations from others that show meat pens. They all seem to include oats and BOSS. The 3rd ingredient varies. I think it's a matter of opinion because the people I got my stock from (she graduated and can't show meat pens anymore) told me they do not like barley for the rabbits. They use another commercial supplement. I'm trying what they used now. I may try different combinations on future kits that aren't for show and see what seems to work best.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Rabbit exhibitors have different ways of preparing for shows. The following information is my opinion based on my experience and talking to people over the years. Your mileage may vary. Void where prohibited.

For rex coated rabbits using water to groom is the preferred method. Spray water on the hands, run the hands over the coat. All the loose fur sticks to the hands. Wipe hands on a towel. Repeat as desired. The reason for water and hands is that using a comb or brush is not recommended on the rex coat.

Using the lava rocks to groom rex is a common practice, but I don't recommend it. It tears and cuts the fur, which could be could be considered altering the coat.

For angora coats, including woollies and fuzzies, many exhibitors use air blowers to blow out the coats, as well as slicker brushes. Often we use dry cornstarch as a dry shampoo to soak up messes that can be blown out of the coat before judging. All the cornstarch must come out of the coat. If the judge can feel it on the coat rabbit could be DQ'ed for foreign substance on the coat.

I wouldn't put oil on feed for angoras because if they get it on their face wool it would get messy. It's bad enough with the rabbits who drink water then dive into their feed dish. They get green mustaches.

Feeding for show is different from feeding for commercial rabbits, so feed supplements are commonly used. Be careful when supplementing the feed, a drastic change in feed can trigger a molt which would be bad on show day. We would feed a good quality feed to promote good wool condition, with some oats for extra protein and fiber.

When breeding, remember to breed for these things.
1. Body type - top priority, hardest thing to correct so get it right.
2. Fur/Wool - next priority, choose the best coats.
3. Color - if the first two priorities are in good shape, color is easy to work on.

Be sure you know the Standard Of Perfection and understand what kind of coat your rabbit breed is supposed to have. It is not good to have long thick rollback fur on a rabbit that should have flyback fur. So read the book.

As years go on and you breed good coats to good coats, you will find less need to supplement for improved coats because the good coat comes naturally.

I hope that helps.
Have a good day!
Franco Rios
Sacramento Calif.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I don't to rabbits, but reading this -
> 
> Would this help getting fur ready to be harvested for spinning into yarn?


Usually we just groom the angora rabbit before shearing, making sure to groom out any tangles and matts.

We tried to use a good quality feed all the time to promote wool quality. Some oats for extra protein and fiber.

Have a good day!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

For us, we've had all fur types and shown them. The DQ for showing is any foreign substance that is left in the coat during showing. So water is okay and anything that will be removed or evaporate. We use witch hazel on the rex and normal coats, it cleans the hairs and gives the coat a 'snap', and it evaporates completely.

In general, I don't pet my rex coated show animals over the back. It breaks the hair shafts and can result in them lying more flat. Pet the babies, pet the broods, pet the heads, but stay off the back! Also, never scruff a rex coat... especially the big Rex. I would always cringe when the judge would grab a fistful of Rex coat to drag them from the judging coop. <.<

Wool coats we blow out with air to separate mats and clean the skin as they tend to get a fine white powder on their skin from being unable to clean themselves all the way down the hair shaft.

As for a conditioning mix, during the show season I use a mix of rolled oats and BOSS (just a few each). I honestly don't recommend adding calf manna to the feed on a regular basis, it's very high in protein and can throw the rabbits into a molt, which would be BAD right before a show!


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

I read once that sweet feed helps to condition rabbits for show. Has anyone else used that?

Emily


----------

